# US Citizen moving to Toronto for 2 years



## Seabreeze (Apr 14, 2011)

Hi! 

My husband has accepted a job in Toronto.
We are US citizens & I was hoping someone can answer some questions for me:

1) If we are just temporarily moving to Canada/Toronto for two years, is it necessary to have our vehicles imported?

2) Can we keep our US car registration, insurance & drivers licences in the US while we reside in Canada?

3) Do we need to obtain an International Drivers License?

4) Any info regarding schooling/education ( 5th & 2nd grader)


Answers to any of the questions would be of great help!
Thanks!

Ticia


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Seabreeze said:


> Hi!
> 
> My husband has accepted a job in Toronto.
> We are US citizens & I was hoping someone can answer some questions for me:
> ...


1) Your cars are personal possessions and would be treated like your other personal possessions. If you don't have DRL (Daylight Running Lights) you will need to have them installed. Read the following for guidance Registrar of Imported Vehicles - Importing a Vehicle
2) No to all three.
3) No.
4) Schooling in Canada is considered very good. Your children should have no problems adapting.


----------

